# Eye tests before converting a foreign driving license



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you please suggest places to get an eye test certificate before going to the traffic department to convert my foreign driving license?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Outside the RTA in Al Barsha is an eye test centre, but opticians will also offer the service. I think the cost is AED25


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

All opticians do the test! I did mine in JBR! In and out in 2 mins!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Go the hut outside RTA in Barsha. Guaranteed good time. The guys in there are a scream, you'll be smiling for days.


----------

